# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Best Precontest/diet/cycle/bodybuilding book ? I'm looking for a new book that would

## IMBIGRU

Best Precontest/diet/cycle/bodybuilding book ? I'm looking for a new book that would have precontest plans for bodybuilders, they would give samples of what pro and amature bodybuilders do to get excess water out, what thier diet looks like and what some of thier suplements/cycles look like? I have read stuff by Paul Borision, Doug Duchane, and othere but they are way out dated... let me know what book would be best. as Im trainning for a bodybuilding contest and I have never did one. I have did powerlifting at a world class level for the past 20 yrs

----------


## IMBIGRU

THE PRECONTEST BIBLE by larry Pepe ??? any good?

----------


## Bossman

Ive never seen "real-life" techniques detailed in any publication. I too would like to know exactly what the pros do, but they don't seem to want to volunteer the information.

I compete and there are other BBing competitors on this forum that would be happy to share what they know with you. It does make a difference to have someone local that can assist you. Either a trainer, or a competitor. A second pair of eyes while cutting comes in handy.

----------


## daem

Bro, the wealth of knowledge from competitors at all levels on this board is far superior to a single text.

Develop a plan, go to the contest section, and ask away. The guys there will help set you straight.

----------


## IMBIGRU

thanks... I am doing my first bodybuilding show.. I have did powerlifting along time... I did 805lb squat 600lb benchpress and a 650 deadlift... at 242lbs Im actually stronger right now at a lighter weight... cuase i never ate protien or anything before.. so I think the bb might help me... Im just still kinda fat...lol but I have a big back and legs

----------


## Bossman

Impressive lifts! A powerlifting background can be a good thing for BBing.

How tall are you at 242?

----------


## IMBIGRU

im 5'9

----------


## amcon

> Best Precontest/diet/cycle/bodybuilding book ? I'm looking for a new book that would have precontest plans for bodybuilders, they would give samples of what pro and amature bodybuilders do to get excess water out, what thier diet looks like and what some of thier suplements/cycles look like? I have read stuff by Paul Borision, Doug Duchane, and othere but they are way out dated... let me know what book would be best. as Im trainning for a bodybuilding contest and I have never did one. I have did powerlifting at a world class level for the past 20 yrs


http://www.nutrex.com/deadlinediet.html - i dropped to 8% in the first two months on this

i did not do all the sups

----------

